# [xorg] probleme avec dri

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour du système, Xorg trace les erreurs suivantes :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Quelle peut être  la cause de ce problème ?

J'ai aussi des erreur du gestionaire du clavier (xkbcomp)

```
No symbols named "latin9" in the include file "us"
```

Dans le fichier xorg.conf, il est bien précisé que le clavier est "fr".

Au final, lorsque je suis dans l'interface d'authentification de gdm ou l'interface gnome, la vitesse de répétition des touche clavier ne respecte pas les réglages du fichier de configuration, trop rapide. J'ai vu plusieurs post sur ce problème sans pour résoudre ce problème sur mon poste.

Sylvain

----------

## xelif

pour le clavier c'est surement un souci avec evdev

je ne m'y connais maleuresment pas j'ai désactivé ce useflag lors de la compil de X11

euh lors de ta mise à jour des modules ont du "oublié" d'etre mis à jour et peut etre leur version ne correspond surement pas avec la version de X

si tu tentes un : 

```

emerge -av x11-proto/dri2proto x11-proto/xf86driproto

```

ca donne quoi?

[EDIT] Ces modules sont mis à jour si tu possèdes "dri" dans les use flags du serveur X

----------

## Biloute

A chaque fois que xorg-server est compilé, il faut recompiler les drivers ensuite, c'est à dire xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse, ...

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai déjà tout recompilé avec 

```
emerge -e world
```

 Cela ne change rien.

Même la configuration généré avec nvidia-xconfig génère les mêmes erreurs.

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Si tu utilises les drivers propriétaires NVIDIA, je dirais que c'est normal:

Nvidia fait ça propre tambouille pour l'accélération graphique et n'utilise pas le DRI.

L'erreur vient que sur les nouveaux server Xorg, les extensions dri et dri2 sont activées par défaut, cela permet (entre autre) de se passer du fichier xorg.conf. Donc c'est deux erreurs ne sont pas génantes.

Bruno

----------

## ghoti

brubru +1 !  :Wink: 

Bien que non gênants, on peut faire disparaître ces messages en désactivant la tentative de chargement de ces modules avec les lignes suivantes dans la section "Module" de xorg.conf :

```
   Disable "dri"

   Disable "dri2"
```

----------

## Desintegr

Et que renvoie eselect opengl list ?

----------

